# Non-registered Nigerians?



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

We have two nigerian does (pure nigi, no papers). They are good-looking and have great personalities. Would it be reasonable to breed them and give milking them a try or is it a bad idea to poliferate non-registered (and assumibly I can never have them or their progeny registered) goats?

Thank you.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the same issue. I will prolly breed them for freezer pets and a bit of milk.


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't breed and milk them. There are lots of people out there who do not want registered animals because they cost so much or because the papers don't matter to them. Also, the milk you get out of them can be used for many things, including drinking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh non registered make great pets and many people are willing to pay you for them. Their milk is just as good as any papered goat usualy. I use to breed non registered ND but I choose to get into registered because I wanted to show. When I was breeding unregistered I basicaly couldnt keep them around, everyone wanted them as soon as they were born. I still currently have one unregistered doe who I am hoping is pregnant :thumb: 

Welcome to TGS :wave:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Stacy do you have ND bucks? if so when I move out I may talk to you bout breedin the littles.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am getting my first this year! :leap: Be happy to offer stud services :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 9 goats....6 does and 3 bucks, ONLY 2 of these are registered, and as Stacey said, the milk is just as good from the girls that don't have papers.........besides that, my goats can't read :ROFL: 

Seriously though, My cross (pygmy/nigi) kids make as good pets as the nigi purebreds, the PB nigies though do have a step up and can be shown or used to possibly better a different herd.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have non-registered Nigerians. This is my first year with kids and they are going like hotcakes. Two have reservations and someone is coming out tomorrow to look at the third and put down a deposit.

:clap:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

yay for the boys :leap: . I will most definatly get in touch around the time so you can help me spot their heat cycle we think we got it but..... :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha those stinking heat cycles! Never easy I tell yah.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

kannm: If you need a buckling and are going through WI look me up :wink: 

If you want milk you have to have kids, that is just the long and short of it. And the milk it worth it!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you rebelshope, but WI is a bit out of the way  . We have a nubian for milk, but I wanted to be sure that it would be responsible to breed the nigis (I love them and would like to get milk from them too, but did not want to be part of a problem -- possibly weakening the breed). It sounds like there would be many people who would buy the babies. Also, we would try to breed the ladies with the best possible bucks around so that no matter what, we would be selling good babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the only way you would weaken the breed is to breed registered goats that had serious faults. since unregistered can never be registered you would just be breeding for pets which are just plain fun


----------

